# Thank you Devinviolet.



## Carla D (Feb 27, 2019)

i wanted to express thanks to you for everything you have done and will continue to do in regards to the passing of a really great man in Latestarter. I also want to give you a huge hug of gratitude for staying true to your word as Latestarter had asked of you. You were in an overwhelmingly difficult position. I’m glad you had the strength to keep his secret as he wanted. I’m also very glad you have been able to step in and help his family as you have. He had a huge heart. And he shared it with some very special animals. I know onlygood things will come for them with you helping and SBC’s contract on Mel.
Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Feb 27, 2019)

My brother and I cannot begin to express our thanks! We would be staring blankly at the herd not knowing what to do without Devonviolet's help. Now knowing that April has gone to a loving home is wonderful. We're going to miss the amazingly sweet Mel but getting him to the right home is so important. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2019)

@Carla D you are right, it was VERY hard for @Devonviolet to not tell everyone that Joe was ill. She was torn between her loyalty to Joe and her many friends here. She honored his wishes 100%. It would be extremely difficult to find a truer friend that Devonviolet.


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 27, 2019)

Awww, you are all so sweet.  However, I just don’t think I am doing anything all that special.  I’m just doing what I think any one of y’all would do, given the same circumstances.  

I was blessed to be the one living closest to Joe, giving me the ability to see him more and get to know him better.  I suspect anyone of us, here on BYH, given the same circumstances would have done the same.

Be that as it may, thank you for your kind words.


----------

